# What's the most childish food/meal that you still eat and enjoy?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would say
Sausage and chips


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I don't know. Maybe like spoonfuls of peanut butter? Fried wieners? Certainly nothing super sugary or carb heavy.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Unless you're buying bottles of Gerber baby food, I'm not sure I understand how a food can be exclusive to children. Although some brands will market exclusively to children.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Most people here (my mother, for example) would probably consider eating hot dogs for dinner a bit childish unless you were having a barbecue or something. 'Grownups' are supposed to eat grownup food. Like liver and asparagus or something. (Idk, I don't eat stuff like that.)

Speaking of, I like piggies in a blanket. But I don't actually ever eat them. Of things I eat, peanut butter on crackers and Lucky Charms.



Paul said:


> Unless you're buying bottles of Gerber baby food, I'm not sure I understand how a food can be exclusive to children. Although some brands will market exclusively to children.


I have actually bought baby food as an adult. There was a discount place that sold it really cheap near one of my apartments, and, tbh, a lot of the pureed fruit is pretty good.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banana baby food is nice, but it is expensive. It isn’t as nice as it used to be. Nutella fairy bread is nice too, but I very rarely eat that.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I love peanut butter and jelly sandwiches...and PB&J Uncrustables also. Big fan of chicken nuggets as well. In fact, I am a very picky eater and more times than not...the kids menu consisting of things like grilled cheese, cheese pizza, chicken nuggets is more appealing to me than the adult menu.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I still buy these regularly to snack along with my coffee. I also eat animal crackers seldomly, although I've never been a big fan of them since they taste rather bland.


----------



## steely_dan (May 1, 2021)

Mac n cheese. Although when I do, you can bet it comes with a side dish of gout.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

steely_dan said:


> Mac n cheese. Although when I do, you can bet it comes with a side dish of gout.


I love that too - and cheese on toast. (I think Americans call it cheese toast.)

I try not to have it very often because I always see myself having a heart attack whenever I make it. 

Edit: great username btw, one of my favourite old bands.


----------



## steely_dan (May 1, 2021)

Oh. Good one. Cheese toast. I haven’t had that in ages. I can feel my joints swelling up now. You know, I love The Dan too. They are my fave band but, you know the meaning of the word, right? That probably applies to me also.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

steely_dan said:


> Oh. Good one. Cheese toast. I haven’t had that in ages. I can feel my joints swelling up now. You know, I love The Dan too. They are my fave band but, *you know the meaning of the word, right? *That probably applies to me also.


No, don't think I do. (need to hit the reply button or like or something as well so I know you replied)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> Banana baby food is nice, but it is expensive. It isn’t as nice as it used to be. Nutella fairy bread is nice too, but I very rarely eat that.



I used to eat baby food a lot in my early 20s. I think there was a certain one I liked that had prunes in it.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I used to eat baby food a lot in my early 20s. I think there was a certain one I liked that had prunes in it.


I liked these:
















My mum told me she used to feed me brains when I was a baby.  I’m glad I don’t remember that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> My mum told me she used to feed me brains when I was a baby.  I’m glad I don’t remember that.


 Yikes!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I still enjoy a balogna sandwich and or hotdog every now and then. I've accepted that my chip/potato crisp habit is now an addiction. Also, ramen. I definitely need to eat better.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Pizza and potato fries(chips) I'm having that for supper tonight


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Probably hotdogs and mac n' cheese.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I had no food that I enjoy. I just ate pizza, burger, chicken sandwich, fried crab, boil snow crab, fried shrimp, fried fish, soup, octopus, fried chicken, stew chicken curry chicken, curry goat. I just eat whatever my mom or dad would eat. 

What I enjoy was playing with my game boy color. It excited me, because it was an interesting technology.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I don't consider any food childish but I eat chocolate and sweets every once in awhile. 🤩 I love sweet stuff. Chocolate covered peanuts are good, too.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I pack peanut butter sandwiches every day in my work lunches and have for years.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

nachos


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Huh when I came into this thread I figured you meant food that's marketed at kids like those smiley potato things or ice gems or happy meals or something, but if you just mean low effort crap/student food then I eat that most of the time because I hate cooking and having to memorise/learn recipes. I eat pasta a lot for this reason.

And I've eaten the smiley potato things at least once as an adult as well.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Chicken nuggeys


----------



## lavignesabine (Apr 15, 2021)

Banana custard and billy bear ham... not together


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't consider something as basic as food to be "childish." We need to eat for survival first and foremost.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I like hot dogs, pizza and chocolate and a bunch of stuff. I didn't know they were consider "childish" until I read this thread.


----------



## ShyVegan (Nov 19, 2020)

Haha this is a good one! Before I went vegan, I used to eat actual baby finger foods. Like those baby puffed Cheeto things ('Lil Crunchies) and those baby crackers (I think they're called Teethers or something). 🤣


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Breakfast food (eggs, hotdogs, ham, sausages). It's my favorite food actually


----------



## Esmae (Feb 14, 2017)

Turkey dinosaurs & chocolate buttons for afters


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Babies.


----------



## zork20001 (Aug 8, 2016)

I will judge you if I see you going out of your way to eat…

Spaghettios
Chocolate Milk
Most cereals with a carton character for a mascot (besides Captain Crunch of course)
Kraft Mac and cheese (with that powdered cheese)
Baloney
Wonder Bread


----------



## CantGoOn (May 19, 2021)

I was eating Hot Cheetos and Cosmic Brownies as full-on meals. Yes, I felt the consequences and the pain.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

When I’m looking for a quick lunch, I still reach for Lunchables. They used to make fun of me at my old job for that, but I don’t care. 😅


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I love chicken strips.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

I too am in the chicken strips camp. Additionally, I think fruity pebbles and cap'n crunch are tasty cereals (though I haven't had either in years). 

Funny enough, I didn't actually enjoy mac & cheese or grilled cheese sandwiches as a child. I hated the taste of cheese back then. Now I make more adult versions of both.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Celery sticks with peanut butter
Lunchables


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

Chicken nuggets.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

^Also Chicken nuggets.
Though not often, I feel like mentioning I do like...
Chocolate Milk.
Kraft Mac and Cheese.


----------



## strange_world (Jul 13, 2021)

Findus Crispy Pancakes. I still eat those. They're proper kiddy food from when I was growing up despite the fact they'd burn the roof off your mouth every time. Back then you'd probably have tinned fruit with condensed milk for desert.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

My mother used to make me some fruit porridge with a dry biscuit, banana, apple and orange juice. Still tastes heavenly though I make it myself now :-D


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Up until the point where I got the die beat us I was totally on the ramen bandwagon. If you have a relatively normal metabolism, nothing beats it for the money. Well, some things match it but ramen is just awesome if you can eat it because it's cheap, stores well and is easy to make. It comes out consistent every time and it's like eating bliss if you love salty food (especially). I don't know that it's a childish food but I suppose it's irresponsible food since it's bound to have some kind of health impact if you eat it often enough once you get to my age.


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Umm..?? 
Okay, but who came up with this silly idea that only kids like/eat junk food? 
Like??


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

Well based on this thread all of it


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

My grandad used to make little aeroplane shapes out of potatoes, dip them in batter and deep fry them. It makes me all warm and cosy just to think of them. I stayed overnight at his house every Saturday until I was about 14 and we ate them most evenings before bed. 

He passed away a few years ago with dementia.

Obviously still quite emotional as a tear just rolled down my face - more a happy tear from the memory. But also sad as I'll never eat them again. 

Thanks to whoever posted this thread for the memory x


----------



## edija (Aug 20, 2021)

baby food


----------



## jamiebear (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been making mac & cheese on a pot and stove since the age of nine. Just had a plate today many decades later.


----------



## jamiebear (Nov 18, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know that it's a childish food but I suppose it's irresponsible food since it's bound to have some kind of health impact if you eat it often enough once you get to my age.


Ramen is for all ages but I agree that it is unhealthy. A large cup is over 1000 calories so we should only treat ourselves when the fridge is empty.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Fever Dream said:


>


🤤


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Belgian waffles…some good Belgian waffles with Popeyes chicken


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

_picture deleted for privacy reasons_

I will never get tired of decorating gingerbread cookies and eating them... I am an adult male.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Lunchables. Especially the ones with Oreos.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nesquik Chocolate Mix (with the bunny logo on the packaging) with almond milk or oat milk. 

I do often mix this with a few splashes of dark rum, so maybe this de-childlizes it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Unforgiven17 said:


> My grandad used to make little aeroplane shapes out of potatoes, dip them in batter and deep fry them. It makes me all warm and cosy just to think of them. I stayed overnight at his house every Saturday until I was about 14 and we ate them most evenings before bed.
> 
> He passed away a few years ago with dementia.
> 
> ...


What a lovely post - and sorry to hear about your Grandad.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spaghettios which I add sliced hotdogs to. Like adding my own better than the type that already has hotdogs.

I like canned ravioli, but not Chef Boyardee. Used to like Chef Boyardee, but now it has a weird nasty taste to me. Not sure if they've changed in the past 10 years or if my sense of taste has.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not a childhood meal. But I always find the concept of the taco bell meals laughingly absurd. Putting existing chips on their meals to create new ones. But admittedly, I love their doritos locos tacos. It always hits the spot. So they're fastfood geniuses after all


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought Lucky Charms yesterday. Not sure how many years it has been since I last had them. Aside from the marshmallows were less sugary than I was expecting.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*Manwich*. While my mom used to mix it with ground beef I usually mix it with Beyond Beef or Impossible Burger.


----------



## dearestjane (Sep 4, 2021)

Chocolate milk, chicken nuggets, mac and cheese. MMMMMMMMMM....


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I remember getting chocolate pudding cups as a child. I still eat those once in a blue moon but I don't really eat them that often.

Until recently, I was also still eating a lot of cereal for breakfast. I tried to go Kashi and Fiber One for a while but the stuff just doesn't go in me even with fruit. I've put a pause on it for now but I would argue some cereal when in their prime was stuff I could life off of. I don't really like the sugar pumped ones anymore and some are quite honestly choking hazards for me but I've come to find you can't really go wrong with Lucky Charms. My favorite was Krave for a long time until they changed their recipe or production quality... it's very noticeably different from its prime. My goto has changed basically.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Peanut butter & jelly sandwiches.

Chocolate milk before I became diabetic.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Reecedouglas1 said:


> I would say
> Sausage and chips


Sweet cereal


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mac cheese! :3

...don't judge me!

...Also alphagetti!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Gummies.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

fruit porridge of course


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Chicken Mcnuggets! 😋😋


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Oreos, goldfishes, Chips Ahoy Cookies, Nutter Butters cookies, Teddy Grahams and one of the below ones.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I ate too much corn chip sandwiches last night. corn chips and tomato sauce in a bun (with oily spread). I guess that's kind of childish. idk what the appeal is, its crunchy and salty from the sauce, and the oilyness.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> I ate too much corn chip sandwiches last night. corn chips and tomato sauce in a bun (with oily spread). I guess that's kind of childish. idk what the appeal is, its crunchy and salty from the sauce, and the oilyness.


 Corn chips smell like feet but I used to love them. I eventually graduated to tortilla chips. Which did not really smell like feet but I loved them as well. If not for diabetes, I'd happily eat a bag a day.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Corn chips smell like feet but I used to love them. I eventually graduated to tortilla chips. Which did not really smell like feet but I loved them as well. If not for diabetes, I'd happily eat a bag a day.


what's the difference between corn chips and tortilla chips?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> what's the difference between corn chips and tortilla chips?





















I guess technically they are both made of cornmeal but freetoes smell of feet and Tostitos (IMO) don't.


----------



## Jeremiahgirl (Apr 4, 2015)

When a teenager was rather frequent, now that I’m older rare but still a good memory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alifb8 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sour gummies like sour patch kids and the watermelon ones. Also those white and pink frosted animal cookies with the sprinkles.


----------



## Hummer3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Those pizza lunchables!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Lunchables...though I've only done it every few months as of recent.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Recently, I've convinced my sister to try dino nuggets again after she said she didn't like them. Now she can't stop eating dino nuggets. Who doesn't like dino nuggets? It is impossible to not like dino nuggets.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cap'n Crunch


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

depends. peanut butter and jelly comes to mind.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish I could still eat Mac & Cheese. It was my favorite thing when I was a little kid. In fact, I think there was a time when it was almost the only thing I'd eat. Most things that were offered to me grossed me out (at the time). My mother wouldn't let me eat meat of any kind so even though I loved the smell of bacon and hamburgers and chicken, I wasn't allowed to eat it.

Has way too many carbs so I can't eat it anymore. Which sucks so bad.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I love toasted cheese and tomato sandwiches - I had one yesterday at my favourite restaurant/cafe. I try not to have them very often though because of the cholesterol.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Those little packets of crackers and cheese lol


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Nutella (the infamous chocolate spread) and chocolate milk.


----------



## CarylFairhurst (6 mo ago)

@Skeletra, I wouldn't say that Nutella is childish, lol. Why wouldn't a man or a woman with good self-esteem enjoy a lump of bread filled with Nutella topping? I envy those who still can allow themselves to savor unhealthy foods or meals they used to consume when they were little. Unfortunately, I was forced to apply for a food intolerance test because of my stomach pain and bloating. These gentlemen offered me the opportunity to pass it at home, which I'm grateful for a good service. I wish you guys wouldn't experience any minor ailments related to food consumption. Cheers!


----------



## Moonlight Angel (May 21, 2013)

Sometimes when I can’t be bothered cooking I’ll have fish fingers or Quorn fake chicken nuggets [ not the processed chicken ones because I don’t eat dodgy meat ] and chips, dinosaur spaghetti shapes in a tin on toast or regular dinosaur pasta to have with my bolognese.

For snacks I’ll have pickled onion monster munch, cheese strings and Haribo sweets. For healthy snacks, I like to buy baby fruits like little apples and bananas because I find the regular sized ones too big and overfacing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I do love a Red Vine (not wine!) that's been chilled in the fridge.


----------



## Redsuede (3 mo ago)

One I make myself.. unless ramen noodles. Quorn sausages and champ. Good food for the colder weather.


----------

